# AWD for 93 Sentra SE-R



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

I recently purchased my 93 Sentra SE-R and am building my own personal knowledge base before I start going to town on MODs and performance improvments. I have read through many of the threads gaining much knowledge from all of you. ANd i must say that i really appreciate all of your previous questions and answers to various problems, parts and ideas. But now its my turn to rack your brains...here is my question?

Is there, has there been a way of putting an AWD system onto this car? I am curious because it seems to me that it would be a good way to distribute all the gained power with all the mods and parts that can be placed on this car?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think it could be done but it'd be a lot of work. There was supposedly a kid who built a RWD B14 SE-R here in town, using an S13 drievtrain, but I never verified it and most people didn't believe it. (not that that's any consolation, some people just like to naysay) I think you could use the drivetrain from an older Subaru to do it. I think you could get the AWD tranny for next to nothing, as a lot of SR20DET's come with an AWD tranny that usually end up getting scrapped, but I'm not for certain what engine orientation that tranny requires. The biggest problems I forsee would be getting the rear spindles and brakes to work together smoothly, but I suppose there's ways to make it work. Also, routing your exhaust, since your hump would be occupied by drivetrain most likely. I think if a guy toyed with the idea long enough he could figure it out and if you could get the parts cheap enough, it'd be very doable. I'd like to do it someday but doubt I'll do it. I hope someone does it eventually.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The B12s had a 4wd option. You may be able to use some parts from it, but the rear suspension is a bit different so I'm not sure how much would be interchangable. Anything is possible if you have the $$$


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Gti-R?*

You can use Pulser Gti-R parts to make your B13 AWD. You will need crap load of parts though.. I don't even know if your car has place to install prop shaft, rear differencial, etc. But i wouldn't say it's impossible.. But... you will need like.... 100s of parts. so, why don't you import a whole car? lol

These are AWD B13s in Japan too..


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

You could conceptually use a GTiR drivetrain, but the problem is where to put all the rear drive stuff. You would have to remove the gas tank and design a new one around the rear diff. Plus a whole bunch of other crap. It's really not feasable unless you're willing to put the thousands into research and development and you have access to a big machine shop.


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

there is a sunny awd also if you can find one......lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey thank you all for the great replys. I feel like i have found a new home now that i have purchased this car. It seems to me that you all seem to be very knowledgable about this car. I dont have thousands but a friend of mine said it could be done but would cost me about 3-5k to get it and get it installed. I am half tempted to save up and try it anyways. I really think this car would handle great with this upgrade. I guess i will keep trying to get imput from everyone...who knows maybe we can brain pan this enough to make it work very well. I really do think though that it will put that added power to the ground much better in the long run...so i guess i will make it a goal. Hopefully i can attain it. But who knows ....thanx guys!
Keep up the good work!

I truelly appreciate it!

SSJSENTRA


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I'd say, start with the fuel tank. Then find an AWD B13 transmission and other AWD thingy's. Maybe even get a front and a rear clip of a AWD B13 (Sunny Altessa). They run a 1.8 liter 4 cylinder engine. Here's a link to a website and pics of a couple sunnies.. also take a look at those japanese sites:

http://serjimr.tripod.com/b13world.html

You'll also need to widen the space by the cat and exhaust piping.


----------

